# Milwaukee Battery Charger



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you use Milwaukee battery tools, this is really convenient looking.

Regards, Mike

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MILWAUKEE-48-59-1806-M18-SIX-PACK-SEQUENTIAL-CORDLESS-BAY-BATTERY-CHARGER/131406339015?_trksid=p2050601.c100266.m3461&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813132254%26meid%3D2a5f03fa610a4991a6348b970978d551%26pid%3D100266%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D131406339015%26clkid%3D4116548941161071392&_qi=RTM1963929

Milwaukee also makes the best cordless/battery skilsaw that I have ever used. My son bought one for his work for remote usage and it is outstanding.....amazing battery life and torque!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the V-28 series. Crazy power, but disappointed there's no car charger.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sequential charger? Fill it with six batteries and it charges one at a time or several?

I've heard the car chargers can drain your battery pretty quick unless you leave the vehicle run, which of course isn't environmentally friendly 

Last trip to the UK her one cousin just bought a brand spanking new Volvo, he hated it as at every stop it would shut off then restart when your foot moved from the brake to the go pedal. Hope they have it programmed to run until it's warm or it would suck here in the winter trying to get the windows defrosted before driving.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Marty where did you get your Sequential charger we have about 6 or 7 batteries just usually use 3 different chargers if we are on an outside project. We still have all of the old Milwaukee 18V Ni-Cad tools still good tools. I know that these companies are in business to sell tools but look like someone in the aftermarket would make a Lithium Ion battery that would fit these older tools. I hate the thought of quit using good tools and replacing them with new just to get better battery technology. Luckily Milwaukee still makes the Ni-Cad batteries I try to buy about one every year seems like we get about 6 to 7 years out of one before it won't hold a decent charge, but just wonder how much longer they are going to continue making them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't have one myself, was just asking how they worked. I'm not sure the motors for ni cad are compatible with li ion batteries. I think Dewalts line of Li Ion tools use brushless motors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> I don't have one myself, was just asking how they worked. I'm not sure the motors for ni cad are compatible with li ion batteries. I think Dewalts line of Li Ion tools use brushless motors.


The new 20v brushless tools are all lithium but the 18v had both lithium and Ni-cad as options and they were interchangeable. It's all electrons. The tool doesn't care what the battery is.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes and no, I thought the amperage was different between the two motors and battery, I could be wrong though, it does happen once in a great while.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I know on my old Makita drill I switched out the innards motor etc from 14.4 to 1iv. Kept 14.4 shell. Didn't notice a difference in performance. 14.4 batteries 18 v drill.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not just volvo, ford, vw, etc. It disables in the cold.



mlappin said:


> Last trip to the UK her one cousin just bought a brand spanking new Volvo, he hated it as at every stop it would shut off then restart when your foot moved from the brake to the go pedal. Hope they have it programmed to run until it's warm or it would suck here in the winter trying to get the windows defrosted before driving.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, the batteries and the motors could care less about li-po or ni cad or alkaline....however, the method of charging is different so the charging rate is not the same, some tools (cheaper) just charge the battery by applying voltage, others (Makita/ others) condition the battery by discharging and recharging the battery, part of this is to eliminate "memory" that nicads were so famous for, li-po chargers do the same thing in essence. A tool designed to work on 18v will work ok on 14.4 or less but it will not spin to full rpm, that same 18v will work on 24v but will spin it faster possibly burning the tool up in short order.....that's why the batteries and chargers are "polarized" by changing the case the battery fits in to eliminate errors in charging and operation....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2353-20

Looks like I might need one of these after Christmas.... On sale now @cpo. Looks handy. Anyone tried one?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish they made a 18 volt


----------

